# Lutron Maestro Dimmers



## shaker480 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a customer that wanted these dimmers with compact dimmable CFL par 40 bulbs which where designed for these dimmers. my problem is when power is turned on the dimmer cycles on and off. the only way i can stop this is putting 1 incandescent bulb in a room with the rest of the CFL's. I was told also that i could add a resistor in parallel with one of the lights. Does anybody have any ideas????:001_huh:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

shaker480 said:


> I have a customer that wanted these dimmers with compact dimmable CFL par 40 bulbs which where designed for these dimmers. my problem is when power is turned on the dimmer cycles on and off. the only way i can stop this is putting 1 incandescent bulb in a room with the rest of the CFL's. I was told also that i could add a resistor in parallel with one of the lights. Does anybody have any ideas????:001_huh:


The only way to dim CFL with a lutron dimmer is you must match a bulb to the dimmer. Call Lutron tech support and I believe they will tell you that a specific Phillips bulb is the only CFL that will work with their dimmer. It may have to be a certain dimmer also- not certain.


Read this


Tech support
1.800.523.9466 (24/7)


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

You can use a dimmer with a neutral, which I believe the maestro series doesn't have or use a dummy load which Lytton carries, I have the same cfl lamps and they Suck. Definitely go with led, much better to dim, and last at least 10,000 hours.


----------

